# Your not a cop until you taste them...



## Cypher_Shibboleth

Someone forwarded this short piece to me and I wanted to share it with the rest of yous guys and gals:

*You're Not A Cop Until You Taste Them*

The department was all astir, there was a lot of laughing and joking due to all the new officers, myself included, hitting the streets today for the first time. After months of seemingly endless amounts of classes, paperwork, and lectures we were finally done with the Police Academy and ready to join the ranks of our department.All you could see were rows of cadets with huge smiles and polished badges. As we sat in the briefing room, we could barely sit still anxiously awaiting our turn to be introduced and given our beat assignment or, for the lay person, our own portion of the city to "serve and protect."It was then that he walked in. A statue of a man - 6 foot 3 and 230 pounds of solid muscle, he had black hair with highlights of gray and steely eyes that make you feel nervous even when he wasn't looking at you. He had areputation for being the biggest and the smartest officer to ever work our fair city. He had been on the department for longer than anyone could remember and those years of service had made him into somewhat of a legend.The new guys, or "rookies" as he called us, both respected and feared him. When he spoke even, the most seasoned officers paid attention. It was almost a priviledge when one the rookies got to be around when he would tell one of his police stories about the old days. But we knew our place and never interrupted for fear of being shooed away. He was respected and revered by all who knew him.After my first year on the department I still had never heard or saw him speak to any of the rookies for any length of time. When he did speak to them all he would say was, "So, you want to be a policeman do you hero?"I'll tell you what, when you can tell me what they taste like,then you can call yourself a real policeman."This particular phrase I had heard dozens of times. Me and my buddies all had bets about "what they taste like" actually referred to. Some believed it referred to the taste of your own blood after a hard fight. Others thought it referred to the taste of sweat after a long day's work. Being on thedepartment for a year, I thought I knew just about everyone and everything.So one afternoon, I mustered up the courage and walked up to him. When he looked down at me, I said "You know, I think I've paid my dues. I've been in plenty of fights, made dozens of arrests, and sweated my butt off just like everyone else. So what does that little saying of yours mean anyway?" With that, he merely stated, "Well, seeing as how you've said and done it all, you tell me what it means, hero." When I had no answer, he shook his head and snickered, "rookies," and walked away.The next evening was to be the worst one to date. The night started out slow, but as the evening wore on, the calls became more frequent and dangerous. I made several small arrests and then had a real knock down drag out fight. However, I was able to make the arrest without hurting the suspect or myself. After that, I was looking forward to just letting the shift wind down and getting home to my wife and daughter.I had just glanced at my watch and it was 11:55, five more minutes and I would be on my way to the house. I don't know if it was fatigue or just my imagination, but as I drove down one of the streets on my beat, I thought I saw my daughter standing on someone else's porch. I looked again but it was not my daughter as I had first thought but merely a small child about her age. She was probably only six or seven years old and dressed in an oversized shirt that hung to her feet. She was clutching an old rag doll in her arms that looked older than me.

I immediately stopped my patrol car to see what she was doing outside her house at such an hour by herself. When I approached, there seemed to be a sigh of relief on her face. I had to laugh to myself, thinking she sees the hero policeman come to save the day. I knelt at her side and asked what she was doing outside.She said "My mommy and daddy just had a really big fight and now mommy won't wake up." My mind was reeling. Now what do I do? I instantly called for backup and ran to the nearest window. As I looked inside I saw a man standing over a lady with his hands covered in blood, her blood. I kickedopen the door, pushed the man aside and checked for a pulse, but unable to find one. I immediately cuffed the man and began doing CPR on the lady.It was then I heard a small voice from behind me, "Mr. Policeman, please make my mommy wake up." I continued to perform CPR until my backup and medics arrived but they said it was too late. She was dead.I then looked at the man. He said, "I don't know what happened. She was yelling at me to stop drinking and go get a job and I had just had enough. I just shoved her so she would leave me alone and she fell and hit her head."As I walked the man out to the car in handcuffs, I again saw that little girl. In the five minutes that has passed, I went from hero to monster. Not only was I unable to wake up her mommy, but now I was taking daddy away too.Before I left the scene, I thought I would talk to the little girl. To say what, I don't know. Maybe just to tell her I was sorry about her mommy and daddy. But as I approached, she turned away and I knew it was useless and I would probably make it worse.As I sat in the locker room at the station, I kept replaying the whole thing in my mind. Maybe if I would have been faster or done something different, just maybe that little girl would still have her mother. And even though it may sound selfish, I would still be the hero.It was then that I felt a large hand on my shoulder. I heard that all too familiar question again, "Well, hero, what do they taste like?"But before I could get mad or shout some sarcastic remark, I realized that all the pent up emotions had flooded the surface and there was a steady stream of tears cascading down my face. It was at that moment that I realized what the answer to his question was. Tears.With that, he began to walk away, but he stopped. "You know, there was nothing you could have done differently," he said. "Sometimes you can do everything right and still the outcome is the same. You may not be the hero you once thought you were, but now you ARE a police officer."

Rick Monticello of Somersdale PD, New Jersey


http://enforcer104.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/youre-not-a-cop-until-you-taste-them/


----------



## mikey742

I have read that before and I still like like reading


----------



## Trifecta

First time read and a great story


----------



## Mass

That was great!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Misleading title, I thought they ment the Chiefs Balls!


----------



## Guest

<rant on>

I'm most likely in the minority here, but I absolutely, positively hate this kind of weepy, self-aggrandizing, tear jerking story.

Being a cop sucks.

If you didn't realize that when you were hired, you'll find out soon enough. If you can't take it, there are hundreds, if not thousands, of people who will gladly take your place. As long as someone is academy certified and sworn, it doesn't make a shit bit of difference who is behind the wheel of any police cruiser on any given day.....you're just another pig in a cruiser.

If I cried about every bad thing I've seen or experienced on the job, I'd be in a straitjacket and confined to a state hospital by now.

<rant off>


----------



## dcs2244

Blue Blood, you cynical bastard! I was thinking along the same lines...

Guess I fail the "touchy-feely" test.


----------



## LGriffin

I hadn't heard this one, just came looking to see what they were tasting.

I came on the job convinced that I was going to change the world and save everyone but, like Delta, woke up to the harsh reality pretty quickly. I don't seek out this stuff but it serves as a good lesson for those looking to get on. Some cases (little kids and the elderly) twist your gut in the beginning and then you get numb only to be twisted up again. Hope those of you looking to get on get to enjoy the ride someday with the Quinn Bill, of course! The extra cash helps ease the pain and allows for your to buy better quality tissues;-)


----------



## sdb29

When I read the headline I thought the complete quote was going to be "You're not a cop until you taste them-shots and beer at 8:30am"

My very first partner told me all the way back in the day- "listen. If it isn't your mother, your sister, your son or someone else you love then you let it go." 
I never forgot your advice Barbara. Thank you.

Delta's right. You dwell on this stuff and you'll go nuts.

Way too many cops get way too emotionally involved in all this suffering and end up trying to do a double tap to the side of their heads.


----------



## jettsixx

I agree with Delta, as far as I am concerned if you want to be a hero become a Fire Fighter.


----------



## GreenMachine

Hey asshole, he can't help you! I know what you are, okay? I know what you are and I know what you are not. I'm the best friend you have on the face of this earth, and I'm gonna help you understand something, you punk. You're no fuckin' cop! *until you taste them...*


----------



## jettsixx

????? Greenmachine you have confused me


----------



## BRION24

*Hey Kobe tell me how my ass tastes!!!*


----------



## GreenMachine

it's from the Departed


----------



## jettsixx

I really need to see that


----------



## Deuce

Barf.. What a crock of shit....


----------



## lpwpd722

jettsixx said:


> I really need to see that


 I have that movie if you want to borrow it. Great movie.

That story was great. You guess make such a difference with the world. You go day to day not even realizing it. Great Job all.


----------



## jmestano

_The Departed_ has inspired millions of Boston-area guys to act tough, take police exams, and cite Irish roots that are hazy at best. After it came out, every guy in my college class was acting like Leonardo DiCaprio's character, talking about how they had some uncle in southie who knew ******, etc. It was friggin' hilarious and pathetic at the same time.

The worst _Departed _poser I ever met happens to be a constable...I swear the guy thinks that the movie is real, and that he had some part in it! He told me that he watches the movie once a week in order to "remain grounded in reality".


----------



## LGriffin

jmestano said:


> The worst _Departed _poser I ever met happens to be a constable...I swear the guy thinks that the movie is real, and that he had some part in it! He told me that he watches the movie once a week in order to "remain grounded in reality".


Wow, that's really sad.


----------



## Killjoy

When I saw the title to this thread I thought the answer was: "*my nuts*."


----------



## nirtallica

Had the taste two weeks ago in Mansfield.


----------



## grn3charlie

I thought it was a jelly doughnut reference but wtf do I know? As long as it is not flavored coffee it's all good!



jmestano said:


> _The Departed_ has inspired millions of Boston-area guys to act tough, take police exams, and cite Irish roots that are hazy at best. After it came out, every guy in my college class was acting like Leonardo DiCaprio's character, talking about how they had some uncle in southie who knew ******, etc. It was friggin' hilarious and pathetic at the same time.
> 
> The worst _Departed _poser I ever met happens to be a constable...I swear the guy thinks that the movie is real, and that he had some part in it! He told me that he watches the movie once a week in order to *"remain grounded in reality"*.


The Departed was a great fiction movie. What I hate about people who see a movie and talk about how it sucks because it could never happen or that it is not realistic. No sh!t! That's why it's fiction. Open a book once in awhile!

jmestano, If you ever consider being a help to this guy, do him a favor by putting a size 11 in his ass once a week to help him *"remain grounded in reality"*


----------



## spdawg0734

I my self liked the story, whether it was true or make believe, it was rooted in some truth, lined up in your new uniform, you do feel you are the savior of the world, and infact as a new child with a new toy you go out and take on all comers, try and fix all problems with enthusiasm and give it your all. You then hit the walls of the attitudes and ingratitude of the public you came to rescue, encounter the disdain, arrogance and manipulation of liberal judges, nitwit defense lawyers and even defense lawyers who masquerade as prosecutors, who vilify you for doing your job. But worst of all you get beaten down by your own penny pinching motivational killing administration and or burnt out "this job sucks" fu&*% them kid, why do you bother, just make your money and do the minimum… co-workers. 
Yes delta the job sucks… but no not anyone can get behind the wheel and do this job. Anyone can put an uniform on do shit and get paid for it, but that is not a police officer, that’s a monkey in a blue suit, a flag man with a badge those people should get off and or should not be allowed on. Yes if you can not take the hardships and shit everyone shoves at you, you should get out or not get on at all. But as sick as dealing with the garbage day in and day out is, there are times in between in which, a thank you from someone you helped, the respect rendered by an random citizen (usually an elderly person or a young child) , the small triumph of a good arrest, being able to actually be in a position to help someone in stress who has no one else but you. Or more importantly backing up one of your co-workers or even another department on a high risk situation or even a simple stop and seeing the immediate gratitude, sense greater control of the situation brought by your mere presence along with the sincere thank you upon clearing the stop or incident, followed by an undeniable sense of camaraderie makes it all worth it. These moments can wipe the shit away if only for the moment. I for one appreciate those moments, not for any recognition from anyone but rather that It reminds me why I do what I do, it recharges my batteries. That is what my coach taught me many many many years ago and the balance that I try to teach the younger officers that I work or come in contact with and even the ones that have been on as long as I have, if they are willing to listen. 
Stay Safe


----------



## Trifecta

well put


----------



## Guest

I hear they taste like a majority of the people that post here. SALTY!! lol


----------



## Loyal

some real drama queens on here. it's a good job and can be interesting, but it's not "who you are, 24-7"...be a family man first and foremost.. some of you seem to have delusions of granduer, get over yourself..hero...you sound like a pathetic martyr looking for recognition.


----------



## grn3charlie

Loyal said:


> some real drama queens on here. it's a good job and can be interesting, *but it's not "who you are, 24-7*"...be a family man first and foremost.. some of you seem to have delusions of granduer, get over yourself..hero...you sound like a pathetic martyr looking for recognition.


Well said Loyal. I have had the misfurtune of seeing some of them in my time. Not sure they ever really had an identity.


----------



## Guest

spdawg0734 said:


> Yes delta the job sucks&#8230; but no not anyone can get behind the wheel and do this job.


I was referring to any of your co-workers....it doesn't matter a bit if it's me or anyone else I work with who is behind the wheel of the cruiser, evidenced by the fact my sector hasn't imploded in the last couple of weeks while I've been on vacation.

These weepy, self-promoting stories suck. If you can't handle the job without being an emotional mess, then quit and move on with your life.


----------



## dcs2244

To paraphrase Charlene Darling, "...not that one, pa...that one makes me cry..." (cue hot bluegrass tune here)


----------



## Kilvinsky

The job is what you put into it and what you take away from it, but it's not all there is. I can't say I've read a post on this thread that I cannot agree with at least in part, if not totally.

I attened the funeral of a retiree from my job Saturday. Here was a guy who was far from dedicated and by no means a 'go-getter." But it was obvious from what was said, he took pride in his job, heck, even the picture of him on the little memorial pamphlet was one of him in uniform.

It gave my pride in my department a boost to see that, hear the stories and see other guys from the job, some on duty in uniform, others off duty and a few other retirees all turn out for one of our own who was now gone. 

My job is NOT my life and my life is NOT my job, but I'm very glad I am where I am so that, no matter how crappy things can get and how disgusted and angry I can become with how things are, I like going to work. Not all the time, but how many people are out there that HATE their jobs. How many people are out there that find their jobs to be boring and mundane? How many people are trapped in an office or cubicle all the time?

Despite the many drawbacks, I like, hell, I love my job, I just can't stand the people I work for.

But I have a life after work.

and yet, look how much time I spend with my patch collection and on friggin' MassCops!#-oLMAO


----------



## Duff112

Kiv- Well said. Duff


----------



## Cypher_Shibboleth

"These weepy, self-promoting stories suck. If you can't handle the job without being an emotional mess, then quit and move on with your life."

Hey Delta, your right- I had better quit, and move on with my life. I going, going...wait, I forgot my pocketbook, oh well. Maybe I will stay after all.

Delta, please forgive me. I found the story poignant and I wanted to share it with my brothers and sisters in Blue.

Cypher_Shibboleth


----------



## MCADPD24

Great story.


----------



## Guest

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> Delta, please forgive me. I found the story poignant and I wanted to share it with my brothers and sisters in Blue.


Great....you shared it.

I still think it sucks.


----------



## Crvtte65

LGriffin said:


> allows for your to buy better quality tissues


I prefer the Puffs with shea butter for the ultra classy tissue as opposed to the sand paper at the station.... a nose in need deserves Puffs indeed!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Crvtte65 said:


> I prefer the Puffs with shea butter for the ultra classy tissue as opposed to the sand paper at the station.... a nose in need deserves Puffs indeed!


Not just a nose.


----------



## grn3charlie

Delta784 said:


> Great....you shared it.
> 
> I still think it sucks.


:L::L::L::L: I've read your reply 3-4 times now and laugh just as hard each time.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I forgot to ask in my earlier post, I keep seeing 'shea butter' in different places and I don't know what the hell it is? Or is it from some guy named Shea? Is it something that is found only in New York where the Mets play?

And how is it turned into butter?

I'm a bit....t: but since I've forgotten what the topic was, I figure, who the hell cares?

Shea maybe?


----------



## mpd61

Delta784 said:


> These weepy, self-promoting stories suck. If you can't handle the job without being an emotional mess, then quit and move on with your life.


Brother Bruce!

You're right! I do not, and have NEVER cried on the job...
I just keep my appointments in the PTSD Clinic and that seems to work for so far!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I only cry on the job when I realize that as old as I am and as much time on the job as I have, I still have SO MANY GODDAMN YEARS TO GO!


----------



## Guest

Nice story but I think the real thing is, you're not a cop till your tasting tums and malox.


----------



## HousingCop

*I cry every Friday when I open up my paycheck and see how much the Gubbment takes in taxes. Other than that, no tears are shed. These weepy stories belong on Oprah, not on Masscops.*


----------

